
A Degree with Zero Student Debt. Does It Work? - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2018/05/28/614435379/a-degree-with-zero-student-debt-does-it-work
======
DrScump
I had no resources and an innate fear of significant debt, so I worked my way
through school in the 80s, including a few years of graveyard-shift computer
operations. It took six years to get my B.S.C.S., but no debt.

------
daly
I got my undergraduate degree with zero debt (1971-1974). Tuition was
$2000/year plus dorm and meal fees. I worked several jobs every summer to earn
the money. It used to be possible.

